# New forum software: Update



## Shaun (25 Sep 2011)

Well I've done some testing, and am still awaiting the latest version of the software before I can properly start working on the move, but there are a few things I thought I'd share:


*Forums only to start with* - the new software will take a bit of getting used to, so to begin with I am rolling out the forums only. After everyone has had time to get used to how the new software works, I will bring up the additional features one at a time.
*Chatroom *- I have found and tested a chat add-on that seems suitable, but will need to test it under load to ensure it doesn't affect the operation of the forums. It does seem to work well though, so should keep the chatroom regulars happy.
*Blogs* - I have found a basic blog add-on that should keep the CC bloggers happy, but it doesn't offer an import facility so I will have to transfer the current blog data manually. This will take a bit of time, so you won't get the blog facility straight away after the move.
*Calendar* - this will be replaced by an _Events_ add-on. It works differently to the current calendar, but shouldn't take too long to get used to. Again, there's no direct import for the current events so I'll manually transfer them. This may be one of the easiest add-ons to setup so may be the first to be rolled out.
*Downloads* - there isn't an add-on for downloads at the moment, although one is in the works and may be available by the time we move. If not, I will move the files to the New Downloads folder until such time as an add-on becomes available.
*Styles* - I'm going to stick to a single style based on the current "Classic" skin. There may be a mobile option by the time we move, but if not Tapatalk will be installed and I may be able to commission a white-label Forumrunner app for iPhone and Android users to download for free (_subject to having enough money available for the licensing_). However, I am sure that Xenforo will add mobile functionality into a later development release, so it should come to XF in the future.
Once the latest version becomes available I'll be creating the "look" of the new software and then making some How To video tutorials to demonstrate how the various features work.

I'll post more as things move along.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## coffeejo (25 Sep 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## Red Light (25 Sep 2011)

As long as it Tapatalk compatible I'm not too worried.


----------



## _aD (25 Sep 2011)

The question is: does the new software allow you to export blogs, calendar data etc., so that if there is another move, it can done without manual shifting of data? It's pretty disgusting that with the huge forum software ecosystem, data still isn't free :-(


----------



## StuartG (29 Sep 2011)

Shaun - I'm worried. Forum transfers, SQL conversion et al can be fun (if you are that sort of guy) but they are time consuming and brown trousering. Don't you think you should be using that time to bike a little more?

Your forum is wonderful. You can't perfect perfection


----------

